# Husqvarna ST224 - dies after a few seconds runtime



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi,

I just picked up a used Husqvarna ST224. The guy selling it to me said it was a year old, but had only been used 5 times, and hadn't been run in a while. The dipstick was missing from it. It ran when I picked it up, but when I got it home, it dies after only a few seconds of runtime. I figured it might be something electrical, but a spark test reveals good spark. After it dies, it is a pig to start....

Any ideas where I should start diagnosing this?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Make sure the carburetor has a good flow of gas. You can pull the fuel line off or easier would be to remove the bowl and see how it flows. 

The fuel valve on my husqvarna never worked. I am friends with the equipment shop owner so instead of me bringing it in under warrantee I just had him give me a new valve. 
When I removed the old valve from the tank the built in screen was partially blocked.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I would think its fuel related.

A couple years ago, I bought a piece of equipment with extremely low hours even after countless carb disassembly/cleanings, it would never run properly.
I finally bought a brand new factory carb and it has run flawlessly since.


----------



## briguy (Dec 5, 2015)

I agree, it may not have been stored properly and now the carb needs to be cleaned.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

With a missing dip stick I wouldn't run it too much before and oil change and a new dipstick. May have a lot of water mixed in with the oil even if it sat inside..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Since it ran when you picked it up and now it's only running a few seconds.
Any chance there is a fuel shut off the owner closed before you loaded it ??
Have you checked to make sure you have fuel in the tank ??


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

+1 to all the above. Gotta be one of those things.....
Step 1 drain fuel.
Step 2 drop fuel bowl off and look in there for water or stale gas.
Step 3 clean everything good. If it had stale gas or water in there you may need to disassemble it more in order to clean it right. 
step 4 put it back together with a small amount of fresh gas and try it. That way if you have to open it up again you don't have a full tank......


----------

